
The AI Revolution: The Road to Superintelligence - bonefishgrill
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-revolution-1.html
======
adamisom
Tim Urban is a great writer, but read something like this -
[http://lukemuehlhauser.com/a-reply-to-wait-but-why-on-
machin...](http://lukemuehlhauser.com/a-reply-to-wait-but-why-on-machine-
superintelligence/) \- if you want more nuance. (Caveat: It's been some time
since I read either article, or about superintelligence.)

------
AnimalMuppet
Same misleading graph as always. He says he's trying to give people an idea
what exponential growth is like, but he puts this totally misleading kink in
it _just_ past where we're supposed to be now. I despise that "graph" and the
manipulativeness behind it.

